# When will it stop?



## mainah (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all!

So I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's about a year and a half ago, and I have had one hell of a time finding a synthroid dose that works for me. Since I was diagnosed, my endo has had me go in for blood work (by which I mean she only ever tests my TSH*) every 6-8 weeks, and nearly every time I've had to change my synthroid dose after getting the results.

So I guess my question is, will I ever be able to find a dosage that works for me long term? Or am I destined to this pattern of getting blood work done every two months and changing my dosage accordingly while pretty much constantly experiencing symptoms of either hypo or hyper depending on the month? How long does it take for your body to kill off your thyroid? Am I correct in assuming that my levels will continue swinging until my immune system finally takes my thyroid out for good?

*I know that the fact that she only tests my TSH is a problem. I actually just recently fired her, and am currently searching for a new doctor to reassess this whole situation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Current medication: 75mg levothyroxin

Most recent (2/15) TSH: 1.64 [ range: 0.27-4.20 uIU/mL ]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If you find a new doctor that knows what he/she is doing, you will get on track. TSH is not the best criteria for titrating dosages.

You need to have the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests and the FT3 number should indicate the dosing criteria.

You might wish to consider a Naturopathic Doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you have an ultrasound? How did they diagnose you?


----------



## mainah (Sep 21, 2013)

@Andros

Yeah, I've been considering a naturopathic doctor - it's just a matter of finding someone who falls under my insurance plan! I scheduled an appointment with my PCP just to see if she'd be more receptive to actually running full thyroid panels / potentially prescribing armour / just generally being willing to spend more than 30 seconds with me at an appointment, so we'll see how that goes. My endocrinologist was pretty useless to be honest.

@joplin1975

I was diagnosed via a TSH of 31.84 and TPO >1000. I did have an ultrasound around the time I was diagnosed (October 2013), and it came back showing that my thyroid was slightly enlarged and I had a couple small nodules. I haven't had one since then though.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Its impossible to dose yourself on TSH only. Also if you did not know - TSH lags up to 6 weeks so when you have the lab you are already beyond where you are at that moment.

If your doctor will not run the tests or if you want to show up with them you can get them here for $59

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

Have you ever had TSI, TPO or thyroglobulin antibodies tested?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

It took me many years to overcome the wild swings of Hashi's. Eventually, my thyroid became incapable of producing enough hormones. I'd also get a goiter (swollen thyroid) on occasion.

The solution for me was to suppress the thyroid with brand name synthroid and armour thyroid (in combination) I do best if TSH is well less than 1 and closer to zero.


----------



## qqq (May 16, 2015)

To answer your question more directly re: how long will this last.

I have been going through what you have been for 4 years and there have been perios where I was stable on one dose for up to 6 months but it has been hell on and off for 4 years to the point that it has impacted my social life, romatic life and proffessional life in massive ways that I never expected. Also, your hair begins to fall out over time, which on topf of everything else is the worst.

In another thread people told me it can last your whole life or up to 10 years or more. It seems to be random. I am considering having the thyroid removal surgery. Some say it will stabilize you in no time, although there are risk as with any surgery. Surgery is a drastic decision not to be taken likely and complications do happen. I can only speak for my own experience but I remember when i was at 1.5 years thinking it would eventually even itself out and just waiting it out and I wish I had just gotten the surgery then. I am not giving advise as I myself am still weighing things but I can tell you one thing for certain, I have been going through this for 4 years and it has completely ruined my life and turned me into a person I never thought I could become, prone to moodiness, exaustion and emotions I never had before and years take their toll on your soul.


----------



## qqq (May 16, 2015)

I also gave up on blood tests and have learned to adjust my dosage my symptom. You have to be very conservative and realize it takes weeks and months to feel the effects of the dosage changes and you are always chasing a moving target and it is scary just guessing and hoping when you will be wrong sometimes, but the method with the blood tests is just as dodgy, as you know. I am not recommending my method but I, personally, have come to trust my own system as it seems to offer more efficient treatment with a little less lag.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

qqq said:


> I also gave up on blood tests and have learned to adjust my dosage my symptom. You have to be very conservative and realize it takes weeks and months to feel the effects of the dosage changes and you are always chasing a moving target and it is scary just guessing and hoping when you will be wrong sometimes, but the method with the blood tests is just as dodgy, as you know. I am not recommending my method but I, personally, have come to trust my own system as it seems to offer more efficient treatment with a little less lag.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one.

Lab's help guide you to proper dosing and since the FT-4 and FT-3 give you the actual thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw - why wouldn't you?

Symptoms can cross over making it very difficult to dose by symptom only.

I've had enough labs and keep a good symptom listing and can speak from personal experience - that is why you might be having such difficulty stabilizing - doing it without labs.

Your doctor testing TSH only is the issue. If you had FT-4 and FT-3 run you would find it much easier to dial in proper dosing.


----------



## qqq (May 16, 2015)

I have all that data too and it always agreed with my guessing and took longer. Before when I did it by data alone it was exactly the same with more lag, inconvenient blood tests and deductibled. 
There is no need to 'disagree' with me as I was not recommending it, simply mentioning it to the original poster as a personal choice that I have made that has worked for me and yielded quantifiably better numbers than doing it the way you prefer.


----------

